# Does your dog dance Merengue too?



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

http://gsdman.com/facebook/video/116/dancing-merengue-dog/


----------



## Lorelei (Aug 9, 2010)

un-freaking-believable!
I've seen 'dancing dog' videos before, but never, ever anything like that.
After awhile, I started to look for some signs that the pup was really a human in a pup suit! 
WOW!

(Also, it was really interesting to watch his/her tail as the dancing was going on. It gave me more of a feel for the balance that such a dance must have taken!)


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

my son showed that to me yesterday.

He spends a long time on his back legs.


----------

